# Final Destination 3



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Are people actually going to see this film? The first one was decent, but then they had to make another sequel and tried to tie in the characters from the first one. It made no sense. Esp, the girl from the first one being in the second film.

How are they going to tie in these new characters with those from FD2?

I'll probably see this on video. Just for curiosity. A friend of mine bought FD1 and FD2 and he got a free ticket to see FD3.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The first Final Destination was amazing and I loved the story. The second one was just a peice of crap... as for the third one I just shook my head when I heard the news.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I hated the first one, was horrified by the second one, and will most likely continue to cry every time I see the previews for the third one. The only thing I can really verbalize about this entire film franchise is, "WHY???"


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

my hubby use to work for an amusement park so I would love to see what misshaps are going to happen. As far as story goes I am sure it would be lame.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

If it does welll, expect FD4.

Since I'm on the topic of pointless sequels: I heard that there might be a Saw III.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Amazing! I seem to be the only one who actually liked BOTH films. 

And NCM, is there any real reason you have to have to put the ultra hot Ali Larter onscreen? :googly:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Saw the first one with some friends and hated it. Then we watched the second one when it came out, as a joke expecting the worst. Now we're going to continue the tradition and see the third one. They do a good job of making the previews look interesting and exciting, I'll give them that. But for the actual movie part of it...?


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw this last night and didn't think much of it.. it was too predictable for me. I advise you to wait for it on video.. but I did see a preview for a pretty cool movie called "Stay Alive" that looks like it might be worth seeing.. seems to be about a Resident Evil type game that kills you in real life if you die in the game. It comes out march 24


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Papa Bones said:


> "Stay Alive" that looks like it might be worth seeing.. seems to be about a Resident Evil type game that kills you in real life if you die in the game. It comes out march 24


If you like this type of movie, I would recomend watching Brainscan.
I truly liked the evil euro actors role.

Jeff


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you like this type of movie, I would recomend watching Brainscan.
> I truly liked the evil euro actors role.
> 
> Jeff


is brainscan the movie about the video game type thing and he was killing while asleep or what not if so not bad movie i like all the FD movies cant wait to see 3


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> i like all the FD movies cant wait to see 3


In my opion the only good one was the first.


----------

